# Gamming Pc within 70K



## max.4u (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello.. planning to get one gamming pc and i can spend about 70k for that.

the following is the config i have planned.

mb- ga-x58-ud3r
processor : i7 . as this borad supports only i7 or higher.. 
video card: gtx 470. would like your suggestions on this plz.
ram, hard drive, power,coolant. no idea.

and no monitor. i already have an AOC 18.5'

 i request you guys to tweak and let me know whats the best.
i live in bangalore so where shall i find the components as gtx 470 is new should find it rarely.

and also please write me the updated price of the components .

thank you in advance..
warm regards(37°c)
---m4X


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

Core i7 950 @ 14k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 13k
G.skill 6GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws Kit @ 6.2k
Sapphire HD6870 @ 14.5k
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 60GB SSD @ 7k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
Corsair HX650W @ 7.4k
CM 690 II PLUS @ 5.3k

Total - 70.2k


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 1, 2010)

+1 for Jas Rig


----------



## max.4u (Dec 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Core i7 950 @ 14k
> ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 13k
> G.skill 6GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws Kit @ 6.2k
> Sapphire HD6870 @ 14.5k
> ...



thanks for that.. would gtx 470 not be nice.. as i prefer nvidia .. but correct me if am wrong.. is 6870 more powerful than gtx 470.?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

They are equal. But gtx470 is hot and power hungry


----------



## max.4u (Dec 1, 2010)

ok.. its lame to ask.. but the sepcs u made.. did it include a cabinet ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

Cm 690 ii plus


----------



## max.4u (Dec 1, 2010)

oh.. missed that.. will it include any water cooling system or shall i have to buy it separately. and how far is the water cooling system required..?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

U wont require water cooling.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome config *Jas* ..
n 6870 is at par with 470!!I was under the impression that 470 edges past 6870.Then why the difference in price?Almost 2k,correct?


----------



## max.4u (Dec 1, 2010)

hey.. ur sure about that sabertooth price..



ssb1551 said:


> Awesome config *Jas* ..
> n 6870 is at par with 470!!I was under the impression that 470 edges past 6870.Then why the difference in price?Almost 2k,correct?



i think 470 starts from 20k..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

Zotac 470 is at 15.5k

Asus price is correct.


----------



## max.4u (Dec 1, 2010)

prices in which city..?


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 1, 2010)

smc have a 470 listed at somewhere around 16.5k..forgot whether its Zotac/MSI..


----------



## max.4u (Dec 1, 2010)

btw,, wru from


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

Buddy these are online prices.


----------



## max.4u (Dec 1, 2010)

where can i find them..,!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

Smcinternational.in
theitwares.com


----------



## max.4u (Dec 1, 2010)

great.. how accurate shall these be and how frequently will they be updated...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

U want to order online? BTW those are trusted sites.


----------



## max.4u (Dec 1, 2010)

nope.. no plans of a online purchase. and one thing would like to ask you.. when i buy an ATI, it doesn't support physx then how about playing phyx supported games....


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 1, 2010)

max.4u said:


> great.. how accurate shall these be and how frequently will they be updated...



Whatever they have quoted at their respective sites thats what you gotta pay + shipping.I had ordered a PSU from theitwares on Fri.There was no deviation from the listed price on their website.The same goes for smc as well.Just ask 'em for shipping charges.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 1, 2010)

max.4u said:


> nope.. no plans of a online purchase. and one thing would like to ask you.. when i buy an ATI, it doesn't support physx then how about playing phyx supported games....



They will run without Physx. Not many game have that.

B:AA the biggest game to support Physx.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Core i7 950 @ 14k
> ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 13k
> G.skill 6GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws Kit @ 6.2k
> Sapphire HD6870 @ 14.5k
> ...



Go for This Config Eyes Closed ! 

Only thing Is Get  Corsair TX 750 or TX 850 , it ll be easy to sli or crossfire


----------



## max.4u (Dec 1, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Go for This Config Eyes Closed !
> 
> Only thing Is Get  Corsair TX 750 or TX 850 , it ll be easy to sli or crossfire



what would be the approximate cost of that..?



Ishu Gupta said:


> They will run without Physx. Not many game have that.
> 
> B:AA the biggest game to support Physx.



is it possible that i purchase a basic card and use it only to calculate physx and use ati for rendering purpose..?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 1, 2010)

max.4u said:


> is it possible that i purchase a basic card and use it only to calculate physx and use ati for rendering purpose..?



Yes, you can get a low end nVidia card for that. And you will HAVE to use older drivers for nVidia card as newer drivers disable it if an ATI card is found.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 1, 2010)

^ GT 240 should serve u fine.
Read it somewhere in Toms hardware...cant find the link right now...

Also,have a look here

@max.4u

When do u intend to splurge?
I wud wait till January the 9th before I decided.... see  here


----------



## pegasus (Dec 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Core i7 950 @ 14k
> ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 13k Rs.11,350/- (?)*
> G.skill 6GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws Kit @ 6.2k
> Sapphire HD6870 @ 14.5k
> ...


* Asus SABERTOOTH X58 Motherboard
For PSU, i would get a HX750 preferably.
(If you look at the specs/graphs, the HX650 seems somewhat similar to TX650/HX620.
The HX750 and HX850 are more efficient and seem like a new design/revision.)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2010)

max.4u said:


> is it possible that i purchase a basic card and use it only to calculate physx and use ati for rendering purpose..?



U cannot use basic cards for Physx cause nvidia disabled ATI+Nvidia Physx adding Basic card with ATI cards in their new drivers

U can Get GTX 470 almost same as performance as HD 6870 !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

I dont suggest getting 470 for physx by sacrificing temps and heat. Instead loot at MSI GTX460 HAWK or ZOTAC GTX460 AMP!...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2010)

Core i7 860/870 @ 13.7K
MSI P55 GD65 - 7.9K
G.skill 4GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws Kit @ 4.5k
GTX 580 @ 30K
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
Corsair TX 850 - 8.2K or HX 850 - 9.4K
CM 690 II PLUS @ 5.3k

*Edited *


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 1, 2010)

HX850 for 8.6k. Where??

EDIT - He edited it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

But why spend on p55 as he has budget for x58?

And moreover he only has 19". So even 6870 is overkill for him. He will end up spending uselessly on 580!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> But why spend on p55 as he has budget for x58?
> 
> And moreover he only has 19". So even 6870 is overkill for him. He will end up spending uselessly on 580!!



Not big difference i7 870 sure par with i7 950 in many application when it comes to games i7 870 Hands Down !

OP ask for 3d rendering purpose so GTX 580 is latest GPU more powerful for games & rendering too !


----------



## max.4u (Dec 2, 2010)

mukherjee said:


> ^ GT 240 should serve u fine.
> Read it somewhere in Toms hardware...cant find the link right now...
> 
> Also,have a look here
> ...



yep am planning to buy in mid january... will my wait lead to any new surprises ..!



damngoodman999 said:


> Not big difference i7 870 sure par with i7 950 in many application when it comes to games i7 870 Hands Down !
> 
> OP ask for 3d rendering purpose so GTX 580 is latest GPU more powerful for games & rendering too !



would processor like i5 be a bottleneck for the games.. suppose that i save money on processor any get a latest gtx... would it be fine for the games..?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

If u will buy in jan then dump this thread for now.


----------



## max.4u (Dec 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> If u will buy in jan then dump this thread for now.



why so..????


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

New hardware will be released by then..!


----------



## max.4u (Dec 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> New hardware will be released by then..!


 are you so  sure.. cause am talking about january... mostly about 40 days  to go....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes buddy AFAIK 69** radeon, some gtx 5 series may be out. May be sandybridge also. Its always best to start discussion few days before u buy. Tech changes rapidly.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 2, 2010)

69XX prices will be more than 30K & GTX 595 will be over 35K , if u r going for these cards u need to buy good set of Board + proccy 

Sure u need to extend the budget to 1Lakh


----------



## max.4u (Dec 2, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> 69XX prices will be more than 30K & GTX 595 will be over 35K , if u r going for these cards u need to buy good set of Board + proccy
> 
> Sure u need to extend the budget to 1Lakh


wow 1 lakh.. is surely huge amount to spend on a pc.. and i think that config will also be absolete after a month..! all i need is to play dx10 games with good eye candy and hd.. and i know gtx 470 or 6850 shall not run the later dx 11 games if am not wrong.. so which card shall handle the dx 10 games as of now..?



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Yes buddy AFAIK 69** radeon, some gtx 5 series may be out. May be sandybridge also. Its always best to start discussion few days before u buy. Tech changes rapidly.



yep.. sandybridge shall be out in mid 2011 and am sure the price shall not be less than 25k.. and shall drop later...!


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2010)

> all i need is to play dx10 games with good eye candy and hd.. and i know gtx 470 or 6850 shall not run the later dx 11 games if am not wrong


Did not get u. Why 6850 or GTX 470 will not run the later DX11 games?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

The prices should be in 20s damngoodman. 

Max4u sandybridge prices will be for every budget. Ur current 950 combo also costs 25k above

And what do u mean damgoodman u need good set of board proccy. Then why u suggested 580 with 7k board. Makes no sense to me!!!


----------



## max.4u (Dec 2, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Did not get u. Why 6850 or GTX 470 will not run the later DX11 games?



as far as i think.. take the latest gtx 480.. it runs dx 11 games suppose metro at descent fps.. but as the new games develop that exploit full framework of dx11 which include tesseleation apart from that they have to support physx and huge eye candy.. i dont expect any preset gpu to handle tons of load to render that at a playable fps and all this shall happen in mid 2011 when full fledged dx 11 games appear.. so would it be wise to spend a huge amount to get the latest card of dx 11 while you can get a pretty descent 2nd performer at a very low cost..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep, the first sandybridges will be for the med-end segment.


----------



## max.4u (Dec 2, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yep, the first sandybridges will be for the med-end segment.



but i dont think the sandybridge shall handle the gpu as well as the processor load.. unless we can see them,, in action..!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't get what you mean...


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2010)

max.4u said:


> as far as i think.. take the latest gtx 480.. it runs dx 11 games suppose metro at descent fps.. but as the new games develop that exploit full framework of dx11 which include tesseleation apart from that they have to support physx and huge eye candy.. i dont expect any preset gpu to handle tons of load to render that at a playable fps and all this shall happen in mid 2011 when full fledged dx 11 games appear.. so would it be wise to spend a huge amount to get the latest card of dx 11 while you can get a pretty descent 2nd performer at a very low cost..



It will take time bro... bringing tessellation in all the games, it will take another 1-2 Years of minimum time to become a mainstream technology. Game developers need to consider all the aspects and all the market areas, not only the highest end segments. Then there are consoles which have limited processing powers and games need to perform or at least look alike in consoles. So you can't expect to a drastic change towards Tessellation shortly. And regarding PhysX, even today you won't get very good performance if same graphics card is used for game+PhysX. A dedicated graphics card will always yield better performance and is recommended.


----------



## max.4u (Dec 2, 2010)

Cilus said:


> It will take time bro... bringing tessellation in all the games, it will take another 1-2 Years of minimum time to become a mainstream technology. Game developers need to consider all the aspects and all the market areas, not only the highest end segments. Then there are consoles which have limited processing powers and games need to perform or at least look alike in consoles. So you can't expect to a drastic change towards Tessellation shortly. And regarding PhysX, even today you won't get very good performance if same graphics card is used for game+PhysX. A dedicated graphics card will always yield better performance and is recommended.



puff.. i see that u have a 6870.. how long can u play a latest game without have to realize that your gpu is obsolete ... its not that u cannot play every game.. it so happend that i had a pretty good gpu to play left for dead.. batman... but it rejected my fav dragon age origins.. and finally it became obsolete..! 
so if i spend about 30k on a 480 and finally when it rejects a game.. man.. real pain...!


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2010)

I can go with it for at least two years. Currently playing 99.9% of the games in their highest details and 0.1% (Metro 2033) with high details. Say after one year, I need to play some of the games with high setting, some with medium setting and rest of them will be still playable with highest settings.

And making a 30K GPU obsolete is real tough. If you are having a HD 4870X2 or GTX 285 or GTX 295, it can play all today's game with high settings. Even a older HD 4870 can play all the current gen games with decent setting. And it was released more than 2 years back.
So bro, obsolesce will not come suddenly, it will take time.


----------



## max.4u (Dec 2, 2010)

Cilus said:


> I can go with it for at least two years. Currently playing 99.9% of the games in their highest details and 0.1% (Metro 2033) with high details. Say after one year, I need to play some of the games with high setting, some with medium setting and rest of them will be still playable with highest settings.
> 
> And making a 30K GPU obsolete is real tough. If you are having a HD 4870X2 or GTX 285 or GTX 295, it can play all today's game with high settings. Even a older HD 4870 can play all the current gen games with decent setting. And it was released more than 2 years back.
> So bro, obsolesce will not come suddenly, it will take time.



great.. ur message consoles my thoughts of spending such a huge amount on gpu..


----------

